# 1967 Shift Cable Bracket



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I looking for an automatic transmission shift cable bracket for my 1967 GTO that has the Hurst Dual Gate Shifter and TH400 transmission.
I was taking to a rep at Ames Performance who said they have one for a 1968-1977 but not one specifically for a 1967. 
She said that she had no idea where to get one however; she said that people have told her that the 68-77 will work with a slight modification although she did not know what the modification was exactly.
What's the difference between the 67 and the 68-71?
Anyone know where to get one for a 67?
Here's a picture of the 68-71 out of the Ames Catalog...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

OPGI list it as 64-77

https://www.opgi.com/gto/G240151/

Looks the same to me?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Give Shift Works a shout: SHIFTWORKS sells conversion kits 1964-81 GM factory automatic console shifters, column shifters, gauges and indash tachs

He'll fix you up. I got my shift cable from them, the quality and craftsmanship is FAR superior to OEM and other aftermarket china crap.

He also has shift cable brackets.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I sent an e-mail to shiftworks. I'll see what they come back with.


----------

